# Could Nikon be on its way out?



## nerwin (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been shooting Nikon cameras for years now and that's not because of their specs, but because of how their cameras feel in my hand. I like where the buttons are placed and I like their menu systems and can't deny their good high ISO performance. 

But for a while now I've seen more and more people switching to Canon because of Nikon's problems..oil, dust, no aperture control during video, different exposures from live view to viewfinder, cheaper build quality, no touch screen, loud shutter, terrible quality control,  and I'm sure there are more..but these are the more common reason I've seen for users switching to Canon.  To be honest, I rarely see any people complain about Canon,  So it raised a question in my head..could Nikon possibly be on its way out of the photography industry?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 12, 2015)

i dunno, it seems like the last bunch of threads about switching were people switching from Canon to Nikon.
the only time i ever hear about someone going from Nikon to Canon is people that do video.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 12, 2015)

don't think it is on its way out. It could be out before canon would be though. Canon makes more than cameras. Far as i know nikon really only makes cameras, least as a primary business.. I could be wrong. Canon can survive selling less cameras and lenses. Can nikon? Doubtful from what i know anyway. It is a huge company though. Take a lot for it to go "out"


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2015)

Eyeglasses

Binoculars

Microscopes


----------



## nerwin (Mar 12, 2015)

bribrius said:


> don't think it is on its way out. It could be out before canon would be though. Canon makes more than cameras. Far as i know nikon really only makes cameras, least as a primary business.. I could be wrong. Canon can survive selling less cameras and lenses. Can nikon? Doubtful from what i know anyway. It is a huge company though. Take a lot for it to go "out"



Well Nikon has always been a optical company, they even make semiconductors and what not.  They've been doing those things before Canon I believe.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2015)

I heard today that Nikon received a very threatening video from the hacktivist group Anonymous! So, it is possible that they will be leaving the industry.





No, wait...it was Kanye "*imma let you finish*" West that was taken to the woodshed...
Millions are praying that West will leave the industry.


----------



## Designer (Mar 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> I've been shooting Nikon cameras for years now and that's not because of their specs, but because of how their cameras feel in my hand. I like where the buttons are placed and I like their menu systems and can't deny their good high ISO performance.
> 
> But for a while now I've seen more and more people switching to Canon because of Nikon's problems..oil, dust, no aperture control during video, different exposures from live view to viewfinder, cheaper build quality, no touch screen, loud shutter, terrible quality control,  and I'm sure there are more..but these are the more common reason I've seen for users switching to Canon.  To be honest, I rarely see any people complain about Canon,  So it raised a question in my head..could Nikon possibly be on its way out of the photography industry?


Gee, nerwin, it sounds as if you have been reading from an alternative internet.  I've heard people complaining about Canon on my internet.

There are people switching from Canon to Nikon also.
I think Nikon stands behind the oil problem.
If someone doesn't like the sound of the Nikon shutter, he can switch it to "quiet shutter release", which is quieter.
If someone wants to make video, he can purchase a video camera.
What advantage is there in a touch screen?
Live view has other issues, so I don't use it very often.

When Nikon stops making film, then you will know they are getting out of the photography industry.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 12, 2015)

no. just, no.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 12, 2015)

Do any of you watch Dom Bower on YouTube? He's been complaining about Nikon left and right. It just got me thinking. That is all. Figured I'd discuss it here to see what other people think.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2015)

Maybe he read this ==> Nikon FM10 SLR film camera gets a big price increase in Japan Nikon Rumors


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Do any of you watch Dom Bower on YouTube? He's been complaining about Nikon left and right. It just got me thinking. That is all. Figured I'd discuss it here to see what other people think.


There's so many on the internet that complain about everything ...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Do any of you watch Dom Bower on YouTube? He's been complaining about Nikon left and right. It just got me thinking. That is all. Figured I'd discuss it here to see what other people think.



Well, even Thom Hogan says Nikon on on the downhill slope...... just because they're not doing what HE wants.

But I'll betcha dollars to doughnuts Nikon will never make a perfect camera for me, either.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 12, 2015)

Don Bower is an idiot.

you're basing your entire hypothesis on his videos that highlight his incompetence??

and hell, even in his 25min regurgitation of all the specs of a d800, he says: If my canon stuff does die, I may just go buy this second hand.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2015)

Never have heard of Mr. Bower...have never seen anything he's done.

The camera business is in tough shape. We've got people on this board second-guessing everything Nikon does. "The D7200 is too expensive!" "I cannot change my aperture without needing to switch out of live view because I bought the CHEAPER, consumer model and not the pro-oriented body!", "This camera only shoots at 6 frames a second, not 10!" and so on and so on. There's an entire segment of people who want flagship-grade cameras at consumer body prices, and they complain all over the web and YouTube about how Canon, Nikon, Sony, etc. all have released products that do not satisfy their individualized needs or wants.

"I want a B&W only d-slr," is one wish I've heard for some time. Last week we had a guy here on TPF who wanted a d-slr that had ONLY manual exposure control--sort of a 1940's d-slr one might say. This is the type of climate that exists today. It's VERY clear: Nikon is reserving full-time aperture control/aperture override in video capture mode for the high-end bodies; if you want that, the choices are to use a lens with a physical aperture ring, or pay more money to buy a better camera. Simple.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 12, 2015)

there's nothing to hear.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2015)

I love Canon, I'd buy a 7dmII if it was $499 or less retail.   with a 70-200/2.8 lens included 

with a B&W ONLY mode ...


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2015)

But i need a camera with ISO 10,000,000, 50 stops of DR and 30fps for shots of my cats and my kids playing soccer!!!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 12, 2015)

I want 60fps or greater so i can do better slow-mo shots of them pouncing on fake mice.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2015)

I keep thinking back to the movie Tin Men, where during a price negotiation the guy says, "How much do I _want to pay_? I wanna pay _A DOLLAR_!"


----------



## Designer (Mar 12, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Eyeglasses
> 
> Binoculars
> 
> Microscopes


Rifle scopes. spotting scopes, range finders,

Sport Optics Nikon Scopes Birding Hunting Golf Products

Yeah, I guess you're right, nerwin, it sure does look like Nikon is getting out of the photography business.


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2015)

I think the common issue is that most people don't understand fully the technology and practicality of that technology. They just see "more" as being the best. For instance, everyone is always prattling on about low light this low light that, but the reality of the situation is that for the most part there is only so much that can be done technically before you have to use extra light or a tripod. I feel like some people are going to be disappointed until they can shoot sports in a pitch dark night. Also how often do you get a winning usable shot at max ISO?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 12, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Don Bower is an idiot.
> 
> you're basing your entire hypothesis on his videos that highlight his incompetence??
> 
> and hell, even in his 25min regurgitation of all the specs of a d800, he says: If my canon stuff does die, I may just go buy this second hand.



I didn't base my entire hypothesis of from his video, it just got me thinking.  I've seen many others complain about Nikon..not just Dom Bower. Honestly, I liked Dom when he made videos about photography but half of the time now its just him complaining about cameras. lol. But a couple friends of mine are thinking about jumping ship to Canon because of some of the reasons I've shared earlier.  It just simply got me thinking. 

I'm about to spend some money on an expensive Nikon lens..but I'm having second thoughts. If Nikon is really going downhill..why should I bother to invest in more glass?


----------



## goodguy (Mar 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> I've been shooting Nikon cameras for years now and that's not because of their specs, but because of how their cameras feel in my hand. I like where the buttons are placed and I like their menu systems and can't deny their good high ISO performance.
> 
> But for a while now I've seen more and more people switching to Canon because of Nikon's problems..oil, dust, no aperture control during video, different exposures from live view to viewfinder, cheaper build quality, no touch screen, loud shutter, terrible quality control,  and I'm sure there are more..but these are the more common reason I've seen for users switching to Canon.  To be honest, I rarely see any people complain about Canon,  So it raised a question in my head..could Nikon possibly be on its way out of the photography industry?


Ok so lets see
1.Quality Control Issues-Is Nikon the only company with QC issues ?
Canon has its share of QC issues!!!
AF issues with their new 7D II and AF issues with its 70D just 2 examples that are very well documented!
Check with Braineak, the poor guy check a bit of Canon QC issues and he found Soooooo much complaints that he simply got tired and moved on. 
2.No Aperture Control During Video-My D750 and I believe the D810 has aperture control in video!
3.Cheaper build quality ?
Canon and Nikon build quality are about par, I got to play with some new Rebels in the store and some Canon FF and it feels about same as Nikons cameras.
4.Loud shutter ?
Didnt do a lot survey on that but somehow I doubt thats an issue for most users unless you shoot pro at a very quiet place like church, I believe quiet mode on D810 is very good.

And here is the last interesting piece of info, where on earth did you hear Canon is getting old Nikon users ?
Interestingly enough I heard the exact opposite, I know 2 pro wedding shooters who are moving to Nikon because of Nikon superior sensors.  
Look at Tony Northrop who moved from his 5D III to the D810

I cant tell you this, if there is any movement of customers it is from Nikon and Canon to mirrorless like Fuji, Panasonic and Sony, not sure if lots but I know of some.
It is my impression that today especially after the D600 fiasco Nikon is working ever harder to keep its customers happy and the swift way it dealt with the D750 flare issue is a proof.
QC is something every camera maker has both Canon and Nikon, pointing at one maker only shows you really didn't do your homework.
As of today comparing one camera to another will mean in most cases Nikon is on top, if there are Nikon users who want to move to Canon then god bless them, Canon is still a good camera maker and I am sure they will be happy!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 12, 2015)

Just for fun, I googled "Unhappy with Canon Camera." 790,000 results.
Then I googled "Unhappy with Nikon Camera." 612,000 results.

If you're not seeing people complain about Canon, only Nikon, it seems to me that perhaps you aren't looking very hard.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of unhappy campers. Maybe Canon and Nikon want everyone jumping back and forth, having to buy all new kits every couple years when they switch brands. It's like cell phones, we should be able to keep our lenses when jumping between any camera body.


----------



## qleak (Mar 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Don Bower is an idiot.
> ...


I hope your friends are offering you good deals on all their nikon gear! 

If not remind them how doomed the f-mount is and instigate rumors that xerox is planning on purchasing them.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 12, 2015)

goodguy said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I've been shooting Nikon cameras for years now and that's not because of their specs, but because of how their cameras feel in my hand. I like where the buttons are placed and I like their menu systems and can't deny their good high ISO performance.
> ...



I'm not complaining, I'm just reporting some of the reasons why some Nikon users switched to Canon. I have zero complaints with my D610 or any of my previous Nikon cameras. (I had a sony camera once, sent that thing back several times for repairs, lol). I prefer Nikon's shutter sound anyways and Nikon's built quality has been fine to me and I have yet to receive a faulty camera. 

I know the D750 + D810 has aperture control during video..but no other Nikon DSLR does. Mostly all Canon DSLRS do. That is the only thing I can complain about..but I work around it and if I have to, I'll use manual lenses. No big deal. But it is 2015 and Nikon couldn't add video aperture control to the D7200? Kind of strange if you ask me..maybe its to keep the costs down? I dunno. But I mean..Canon's entry level cameras have the ability to control the aperture during video. 

With that said, thats most likely due to Canon being into the video industry longer than Nikon..but hey..Nikon did make the first DSLR to record video! They basically got the ball rolling.  
I don't plan on switching to Canon anytime soon..unless they come out with a camera tomorrow that blows everything out of the water...but even then, I don't like how they feel. lol.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 12, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Just for fun, I googled "Unhappy with Canon Camera." 790,000 results.
> Then I googled "Unhappy with Nikon Camera." 612,000 results.
> 
> If you're not seeing people complain about Canon, only Nikon, it seems to me that perhaps you aren't looking very hard.



That is pretty interesting! Haha.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 12, 2015)

Canon QC issues

Here is a little example of Canon QC issues
7D II
7D Mark II - Focus Issues -- Canon EOS Digital Cameras in photography-on-the.net forums
SportsShooter.com - Canon 7D MKII Focus Issues
70D





I am not saying Canon is worst then Nikon, what I am saying is that pointing at Nikon as if its having QC issues and Canon has achieved QC perfection is simply wrong!!!
Both need to improve with their QC and I wouldn't tag either as having better or worst QC!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> Sounds like a lot of unhappy campers. Maybe Canon and Nikon want everyone jumping back and forth, having to buy all new kits every couple years when they switch brands. It's like cell phones, we should be able to keep our lenses when jumping between any camera body.



That doesn't mean there's 790,000 Nikon customers who are unhappy with their cameras. It's just there's that many websites with the words _unhappy_, _Nikon_ and _camera_ in it.  A page that has the sentence "I was _unhappy_ with what Canon offered for a _camera_, so I decided to buy a _Nikon_" will show up in those search results.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> I'm not complaining, I'm just reporting some of the reasons why some Nikon users switched to Canon. I have zero complaints with my D610 or any of my previous Nikon cameras.


Here's one complaint you can now have with your d610 ... *NOW* they are giving away for free the MB-D14 battery grip with each d610 ==> D610 now comes with a free MB-D14 battery grip and other Nikon deals Nikon Rumors


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 12, 2015)

Blarg


----------



## goodguy (Mar 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> I'm not complaining, I'm just reporting some of the reasons why some Nikon users switched to Canon. I have zero complaints with my D610 or any of my previous Nikon cameras. (I had a sony camera once, sent that thing back several times for repairs, lol). I prefer Nikon's shutter sound anyways and Nikon's built quality has been fine to me and I have yet to receive a faulty camera.
> 
> I know the D750 + D810 has aperture control during video..but no other Nikon DSLR does. Mostly all Canon DSLRS do. That is the only thing I can complain about..but I work around it and if I have to, I'll use manual lenses. No big deal. But it is 2015 and Nikon couldn't add video aperture control to the D7200? Kind of strange if you ask me..maybe its to keep the costs down? I dunno. But I mean..Canon's entry level cameras have the ability to control the aperture during video.
> 
> ...


Well no aperture control in Nikon's lower bodies, that Nikons decision to make it like that, since I havent shot a single video on my D750 and I doubt I ever will I dont care about that but those who put video as a very important issue for them then Canon's sensor technology on its 70D and 7D II has some advantage with its smoother focusing action, this is true and while I dont care about that I do hope in the future Nikon will match this technology for video shooters who use Nikon. 
From what I heard if you want a good video camera that can also do pretty good stills then the GH4 is better then both Canon and Nikon.
For pure stills photography I think Nikon is slightly ahead of the pack but I do admit I am bias toward Nikon 

There is this dude who moved form Nikon  to Sony and gave a 1/2 hour speech why he did that.
Every user who moves from one company to another will tell you why the company he left is crap and the one he moved to is gold.
Dont listen to them, tons of them around, see how happy you are with your gear, if you are happy then who gives a S__T ? right ?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2015)

RE: Quality control problems and cameras...there have been some doozies! Some of them have been the fault of parts suppliers, some have been the fault of the camera companies. In Nikon, for example, there were the "dead meter syndrome" problems with the D2h...parts supplier issue...the BGLOD with the D70 or the blinking green light of death, a parts issue...then with the D600 the shredding shutter and oil-flinging-Nikon engineering problems....D800 left side focus issue, manufacturing sloppiness.

In Canon, I am less familiar, but the EOS 1D Mark III had an 18-month issue where their top-level pro camera was plagued with serious autofocusing issues,with among other issues,perplexing failure to focus on STATIONARY targets, and WORSE focusing in bright and sunny conditions than in low-light situations!! So many problems they had to replace the 1D Mark III with the Mark IV...the entirely all-new focus system on the Mark III was so complex and had so much power that it basically spun its wheels and sunk into the mud--engineering failure.

There have been problems with a number of cameras. And lenses! It's gotten to the point that I am leery of buying Version 1.0 or Batch One of ANYTHING these days. The internet age allows these kinds of issues, which used to be covered up pretty well, to see the light of day very rapidly. The two big camera companies seem to have very minimal beta testing regimens.


----------



## TheLost (Mar 12, 2015)

Both Nikon AND Canon have the same issue...  The majority of the next generation doesn't care about pictures.

Pictures only last 10 seconds... Videos longer then 6 seconds are boring.

The smartphone may have put a camera in everybody's pocket.. but its also teaching that photos are disposable.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2015)

Derrel said:


> .......... The two big camera companies seem to have very minimal beta testing regimens.



Then let's reverse that trend.  I'll offer my services to Nikon, so when they come out with plans for a new lens or new body, they send me a prototype and I'll go shoot with it.

Anyone with me?


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2015)

TheLost said:


> Both Nikon AND Canon have the same issue...  The majority of the next generation doesn't care about pictures.
> 
> Pictures only last 10 seconds... Videos longer then 6 seconds are boring.
> 
> The smartphone may have put a camera in everybody's pocket.. but its also teaching that photos are disposable.



Very true. Last year they were saying that people were uploading 1.5 billion images *per day* to places like facebook and snap chat. Compare that to 1999 where people around the world only took 90 billion photos in a year.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 12, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > .......... The two big camera companies seem to have very minimal beta testing regimens.
> ...



I'll take the Canon side of the fence sparky.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm trading in my Nikon D600... for a D750.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 12, 2015)

well, every time I've looked, Nikon has been slowly making up ground on Canon in market share of dSLRs.  Canon is still king, but the gap is closing. 

Most recent data I could find was: http://www.dslrbodies.com/_Media/bcn2013dslr_med.jpeg

So if by "on their way out" you mean "gaining market share" then, yeah, I guess.

it's also weird to me that this thread went on for three pages based upon a premise (losing market share) that is both empirically verifiable and completely factual.  Yet we argued for like 3 pages based on completely subjective opinions.  I guess welcome to TPF


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2015)

I heard that 300 hours of video are uploaded to YouTube every minute!!! I blame this mostly on *after school fights* that tough-neighborhood kids upload! Just this morning Nikon got jumped and repeatedly punched in the face by Canon! Nikon grabbed Canon's hair and started wailing away, blindly, with his shirt yanked up over his face!


----------



## goodguy (Mar 12, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> well, every time I've looked, Nikon has been slowly making up ground on Canon in market share of dSLRs.  Canon is still king, but the gap is closing.
> 
> Most recent data I could find was: http://www.dslrbodies.com/_Media/bcn2013dslr_med.jpeg
> 
> ...


Best post I read in this thread!


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I heard that 300 hours of video are uploaded to YouTube every minute!!! I blame this mostly on *after school fights* that tough-neighborhood kids upload!



Shocking really.

I've been working on a proposal to build one of google's data centers and the scale of the thing is crazy. What is even more crazy is to think that it's mostly going to be for dumb cat videos and photos people's food.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 12, 2015)

bribrius said:


> don't think it is on its way out. It could be out before canon would be though. Canon makes more than cameras. Far as i know nikon really only makes cameras, least as a primary business.. I could be wrong. Canon can survive selling less cameras and lenses. Can nikon? Doubtful from what i know anyway. It is a huge company though. Take a lot for it to go "out"



Nikon is part of the Mitsubishi Group, a HUGE conglomerate that includes Aicraft, Estate, Heavy Industry, Banking, Plastics, Oil, Motors, Brewery etc etc. Each individual company that is part of MG owns large portions of each other's shares, so Nikon is not exactly a stand alone enterprise. 

I have also read that Nikon makes lenses for Space Programmes that cost hundreds of thousands USD each.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2015)

I thought that was odd considering Nikon has it's own shares traded in the stock market.

complete article ==> Is Nikon a subsidiary of Mitsubishi byThom Thom Hogan

From article:
But the basic answer is, no, Nikon is an independent company with its shares publicly traded on the Nikkei.

In Japan there is a history of "company groups", or keiretsu. A keiretsu is basically an affiliation of complementary companies, usually with interlocking business relationships and share holdings, For example, former Mitsubishi-owned companies, in particular what is now Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi, hold a percentage of the outstanding shares in Nikon (<5% the last time I looked).


----------



## bhop (Mar 12, 2015)

I won't believe it until I hear Ken Rockwell say it's out.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2015)

bhop said:


> I won't believe it until I hear Ken Rockwell say it's out.


I should start my own photography website .. call it Derrel's Dossiers and just regurgitate Derrel's comments ...


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> > I won't believe it until I hear Ken Rockwell say it's out.
> ...



But you'd HAVE to have the junior high school band play the theme song to the site *all in woodwinds*...NO strings! No percusssion! lol! Hope the band trip turned out okay,and that nobody got his or her lunch money taken away on the schoolbuses.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2015)

bhop said:
			
		

> I won't believe it until I hear Ken Rockwell say it's out.



Thom Hogan will write posts describing the multiple ways Nikon needs to follow his outline for the dismantling and sell-off of the crumbling company..and will from time to time write posts lamenting the fact that Nikon executives are STILL not listening to his ideas...


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2015)

Derrel said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh I am sure they listen, probably at company retreats when they need a good chuckle.


----------



## runnah (Mar 12, 2015)

Let's hope nikon is run better than Mitsubishi...


----------



## gsgary (Mar 12, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Just for fun, I googled "Unhappy with Canon Camera." 790,000 results.
> Then I googled "Unhappy with Nikon Camera." 612,000 results.
> 
> If you're not seeing people complain about Canon, only Nikon, it seems to me that perhaps you aren't looking very hard.


Now google cameras sold by each company


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Yep Nikon is Gone, Canon is buying them out,ripping all the Sensors out of the Body's and putting them over into the Canon's He Ha.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 12, 2015)

could be rumor but i hear pentax is buying them both out. Hostile takeover they were tired of competing.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2015)

We'll all end up with Minoltas soon, what with all these buyouts.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 12, 2015)

480sparky said:


> We'll all end up with Minoltas soon, what with all these buyouts.


so would it get it's own forum?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 12, 2015)

bribrius said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > We'll all end up with Minoltas soon, what with all these buyouts.
> ...



no


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Once we ALL own Minoltas we will!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 12, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Once we ALL own Minoltas we will!


I already have mine!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2015)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


Not a chance !!
After my Minolta XTsi shutter died after the 30 or 90 day warranty expired, and I threw it in the trash can. I swore I'd never own one again!!

I'll stick with my aging nikons.


----------



## DandL (Mar 12, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Don Bower is an idiot.
> ...



Put your second thoughts to rest and make me a sweet deal on your 610. I'm not interested in your glass, but I wouldn't mind a great deal on a full frame body from a company that some fear maybe circling the drain.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 12, 2015)

Okay Okay, I was wrong. I simply just wanted to get other people's thoughts and opinions and I got just that, so thank you all. I think I'm going to go order that 105 2.8G micro now..


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2015)

My Nikons are on their way out every day.


Out the door to be used.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 12, 2015)

480sparky said:


> My Nikons are on their way out every day.
> 
> 
> Out the door to be used.



Mine will be when it finally warms up and there is no more snow to walk through, haha. Wished I had ordered snowshoes.


----------



## 407370 (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is a prediction....

Remember when NOKIA ruled the world of mobile phones and now not so much. Failed to keep up with Samsung and Apple.

Mirror-less will rule the world of photography in the near future and Nikon / Canon will become specialist PRO suppliers to the minuscule  DSLR big body market which will represent a similar proportion of the photography market that film cameras do currently.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 13, 2015)

Here another little example of a pro (wedding) photographer who moved from Canon to Nikon
Why I switched from Canon 5DIII to the Nikon D750 
I am sure there are countless of stories like that of Canon users moving to Nikon and Nikon users moving to Canon but I found this story especially interesting because he explain his thought process and explains his gear too which is not connected to this thread but I just felt like mentioning this anyways because it was so interesting


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 13, 2015)

Nikon is indeed in its way out. Every tpf member needs to go ahead and fire sale me their gears.

In all fairness, I was in the dilemma of switching systems just recently, but I own a canon in my business now and had them personally in the past. I think their build quality is utter *hit. Nikon is solid and has been delivering what consumers want the most-- value. Even with the 7d mkii, canon can't touch the d7100. It's trash, and to new comers, it's even more garbage against the d7200. Canon is great at marketing. Nikon is great at making great glass. The products speak for themselves.


----------



## Mattis (Mar 13, 2015)

I think Nikon is doing just fine. Their strategy of releasing new entry-level cameras every year, semi-professional DSLRs every two years and professional bodies every three to four years seems to be working out for them.
People in general love their products. The D7XXX line is extremely popular, I see tons of people with entry level cameras from them when I go to the zoo on Sundays. And the D8XX line is also extremely popular with both enthusiasts and professionals.
As for their lenses, they are also great, they don't have to hide in the shadow of the mighty red ring.

However, video is becoming more and more important and that is something where Nikon still lags behind. For stills they are excellent and I think they offer the best gear for beginners, but when it comes to video they have some catching up to do.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 13, 2015)

407370 said:


> Mirror-less will rule the world of photography in the near future and Nikon / Canon will become specialist PRO suppliers to the minuscule  DSLR big body market which will represent a similar proportion of the photography market that film cameras do currently.


 Meh.

The only mirrorless system that really challenges Canikon DSLRs with its cameras right now in respect to sensor image quality is Sony FE.

The only mirrorless system that really challenges Canikon DSLRs with cheap(!!!) lenses is Micro Four Thirds; and those are already near diffraction limit wide open.

The only mirrorless system that really challenges Canikon DSLRs in respect to autofocus performance is Nikon(!) One, and thats only true in good light.

And what many people seem to forget: Mirrorless cameras do NOT sell better. They just stay stable, while DSLRs have a decrease. Thats because you dont really need to upgrade your DSLR. I still keep thinking if I really want to get the D750 because it fixes the issues I have with the D600 but really its such a small upgrade overall.

I guess in the long run yes DSLRs will be driven back but I'm not holding my breath for it.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2015)

Had a bonfire last night. Three cases of beer and a few fifths of shooting' whiskey passed around. Threw allllll my Nikon gear on the pile, doused it with a gallon of diesel, and then threw a burning rag onto the pile. Had a nice Nikon Gear Burning Bonfire Party. Only had the iPhone as a camera, you know, for the pics I uploaded to Facebook.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 13, 2015)

I aspire to make photos like some of these from garbage.  Keep in mind, my expectations are very low as a Flickr hobbyist.

Flickr Bryan Carnathan s Photostream


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 13, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> I aspire to make photos like some of these from garbage.  Keep in mind, my expectations are very low as a Flickr hobbyist.
> 
> Flickr Bryan Carnathan s Photostream



Very nice. My favorite one by far on that flickr page is the X box at the top right corner of my screen.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 16, 2015)

407370 said:


> Here is a prediction....
> 
> Remember when NOKIA ruled the world of mobile phones and now not so much. Failed to keep up with Samsung and Apple.
> 
> Mirror-less will rule the world of photography in the near future and Nikon / Canon will become specialist PRO suppliers to the minuscule  DSLR big body market which will represent a similar proportion of the photography market that film cameras do currently.


Didn't Nokia kill Palm ... 
didn't Blackberry rule the world once too ...
ooh, the technological revolving door


----------



## 407370 (Mar 16, 2015)

The difference in the finished product (8 X 10) from a D4 or a phone camera will get harder to distinguish as time goes on.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 16, 2015)

I think they are.  I'm toying with the idea of adding a Pentax K3 to my collection since Nikon won't make a pro crop camera that fits my needs.  Once the world sees my Pentax images they will all sell their Nikon gear, lol.  But really, I am seriously considering it..  So if anyone is looking for a D7000 or lenses, give me a shout


----------



## goodguy (Mar 17, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> I think they are.  I'm toying with the idea of adding a Pentax K3 to my collection since Nikon won't make a pro crop camera that fits my needs.  Once the world sees my Pentax images they will all sell their Nikon gear, lol.  But really, I am seriously considering it..  So if anyone is looking for a D7000 or lenses, give me a shout


Just out of curiosity, what does Pentax offers you that the Nikon doesn't ?


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 17, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does Pentax offers you that the Nikon doesn't ?


 Pentax allows use of M42 lenses without an optical element in the adapter & IMO the ergonomics of Pentax are about as far above Nikon as Nikon are above Canon! Otherwise the latest Pentax DSLRs are a fairly close match to Nikon's models, though I suspect Nikon still have the edge in autofocus.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 17, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does Pentax offers you that the Nikon doesn't ?


I'm thinking I will keep my D800, Tamron 150-600 and 70-200 VC.  The pentax K3 is what a D400 should have been.  8FPS, 24 shot buffer, full metal jacket and less shutter lag.  It also has IBIS and focus peaking.   I'm still doing research.  The current price of $799 with matching BG is also pretty tempting.  Lens support is the biggest issue and I would probably have to pick up Sigma 150-500.  But I think it would be a pretty sweet BIF set up...  AF is a bit of a question though, 27 points, but 25 are cross type and it seems to have a customizable AF grouping system.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 17, 2015)

Do it and let us peasants know how it works out.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds like a hell of a lot of camera for $799

PENTAX - K-3
*The New Standard of Performance*
Benchmarked as the most advanced enthusiast DSLR available, featuring unparalleled technology and specifications, the PENTAX K-3 will set your photography free with the new standard of imaging performance and unsurpassed user-flexibility.  The K-3 touts 24 effective mega-pixels in an APS-C sensor, continuous shooting at an incredible 8.3 frames per second, and champions the world’s first selectable anti-aliasing filter, giving the user the ability to easily toggle anti-aliasing functionality on or off, for supreme resolution and zero limitation. Power your pictures using the new top-tier SAFOX11 autofocus module, and go beyond wireless functionality with the new FLU card SDHC technology for complete remote camera control, and image transfer. Complete, and capable for every serious photographer, also enjoy professional H.264 video capture, dual memory card slots, and the distinguished PENTAX weather sealing in a stunning magnesium alloy body. Harness the summit of the K-mount with the PENTAX K-3.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 17, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, what does Pentax offers you that the Nikon doesn't ?
> ...


 
Interesting - They should have added the K-3.  These are the kinds of things that either make beginners confused or some simply angry or frustrated or jilted or whatever makes camera forums and blogs live long and prosper.
Best High - End APS-C Camera 2015 - Canon 7D MK II vs Nikon D7200 vs A77 II vs NX1 vs X-T1 NEW CAMERA


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 17, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Sounds like a hell of a lot of camera for $799
> 
> PENTAX - K-3
> *The New Standard of Performance*
> Benchmarked as the most advanced enthusiast DSLR available, featuring unparalleled technology and specifications, the PENTAX K-3 will set your photography free with the new standard of imaging performance and unsurpassed user-flexibility.  The K-3 touts 24 effective mega-pixels in an APS-C sensor, continuous shooting at an incredible 8.3 frames per second, and champions the world’s first selectable anti-aliasing filter, giving the user the ability to easily toggle anti-aliasing functionality on or off, for supreme resolution and zero limitation. Power your pictures using the new top-tier SAFOX11 autofocus module, and go beyond wireless functionality with the new FLU card SDHC technology for complete remote camera control, and image transfer. Complete, and capable for every serious photographer, also enjoy professional H.264 video capture, dual memory card slots, and the distinguished PENTAX weather sealing in a stunning magnesium alloy body. Harness the summit of the K-mount with the PENTAX K-3.


That's just plain sick .. seriously .. it has a "FLU" card


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 19, 2015)

I just went to Canon myself ,but will they go out not at all likely.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 19, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Do any of you watch Dom Bower on YouTube? He's been complaining about Nikon left and right. It just got me thinking. That is all. Figured I'd discuss it here to see what other people think.


If it's on the net it must be true !!!!!!!!!!! Not.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> If it's on the net it must be true !!!!!!!!!!!




Never believe everything you read on the internet.
..........................................................................Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Braineack (Mar 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Never believe everything you read on the internet.
> ..........................................................................Thomas Jefferson


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2015)

Braineack said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Never believe everything you read on the internet.
> > ..........................................................................Thomas Jefferson


----------



## TheLost (Mar 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> I think they are.  I'm toying with the idea of adding a Pentax K3 to my collection since Nikon won't make a pro crop camera that fits my needs.  Once the world sees my Pentax images they will all sell their Nikon gear, lol.  But really, I am seriously considering it..  So if anyone is looking for a D7000 or lenses, give me a shout



Have you tried the 7DmkII?  Its more money then the K3.. but i think it will give you more street cred with the birds then the Pentax   (.. and..  IMHO the focus will be more accurate/faster then the K3 )


----------



## bribrius (Mar 20, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Sounds like a hell of a lot of camera for $799
> 
> PENTAX - K-3
> *The New Standard of Performance*
> Benchmarked as the most advanced enthusiast DSLR available, featuring unparalleled technology and specifications, the PENTAX K-3 will set your photography free with the new standard of imaging performance and unsurpassed user-flexibility.  The K-3 touts 24 effective mega-pixels in an APS-C sensor, continuous shooting at an incredible 8.3 frames per second, and champions the world’s first selectable anti-aliasing filter, giving the user the ability to easily toggle anti-aliasing functionality on or off, for supreme resolution and zero limitation. Power your pictures using the new top-tier SAFOX11 autofocus module, and go beyond wireless functionality with the new FLU card SDHC technology for complete remote camera control, and image transfer. Complete, and capable for every serious photographer, also enjoy professional H.264 video capture, dual memory card slots, and the distinguished PENTAX weather sealing in a stunning magnesium alloy body. Harness the summit of the K-mount with the PENTAX K-3.


when i looked at the pentax page the body was 899 the body with grip 1099. wonder how the reviews are on it. cheaper than a 7200


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 20, 2015)

TheLost said:


> Have you tried the 7DmkII?  Its more money then the K3.. but i think it will give you more street cred with the birds then the Pentax   (.. and..  IMHO the focus will be more accurate/faster then the K3 )


I have thought about the Canon route also.  IDK, would give me the speed, but less DR and worse ISO performance, but it would be pretty nice with the 400 F5.6.  I'm trying to sell a bunch of stuff right now, I might bide my time and try to grab a 500 F4 AF-S II or maybe a Sigma 500 F4.5.   Decisions, decisions...



bribrius said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a hell of a lot of camera for $799
> ...


The actual price at B&H and Adorama is $799 with the grip!  That's what made me start thinking about it.  Compared to D7.1/7.2, Faster, better build quality, same IQ, IBIS and focus peaking.  Seems like it compares pretty well...  I talked to a few Pentaxians and they seemed to think the AF module holds the camera back, although some of them speculate that it is the actual lenses themselves.   There is a 150-450 that is coming out that is getting rave reviews...


----------



## bribrius (Mar 20, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried the 7DmkII?  Its more money then the K3.. but i think it will give you more street cred with the birds then the Pentax   (.. and..  IMHO the focus will be more accurate/faster then the K3 )
> ...


sounds risky for you. the nikon 7XXX cameras seem pretty adept at what you shoot. why consider the switch?


----------



## TheLost (Mar 24, 2015)

bribrius said:


> sounds risky for you. the nikon 7XXX cameras seem pretty adept at what you shoot. why consider the switch?



The 7Dmk2 feels very-very-nice in the hands (that's my opinion).  It makes the D7x00 cameras feel like a toy.

Thom Hogan said this about the 7Dmk2..

_"Funny thing is, after briefly handling and using the Canon 7DII recently, I think that Nikon has more than sensor tech to improve. I’d say that the 7DII body is slightly more like the 1Dx body than the D810 body is like the D4s body in terms of quality of build. Nikon has a really tough target to match if they’re going to get back in the game of a top-end crop sensor body. "_
The Missing D300s Replacement Redux byThom Thom Hogan

You need to hold and use a camera to really understand it.. That eliminates any risk.


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 24, 2015)

I feel like it is hard to take this topic seriously. Nikon is a leader in both bodies and glass. Their sensors are superior to Canon's and a great many of their lenses are considered some of the best in the world. 

What Nikon could improve upon is being a technology innovator, like Sony is doing. I would absolutely LOVE to see Nikon release a competitor to the Sony A7R or Sony A9. Nikon's biggest failures are that they don't make large leaps. They make small improvements that barely differentiate each product from the last version.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2015)

mattpayne11 said:
			
		

> Nikon's biggest failures are that they don't make large leaps. They make small improvements that barely differentiate each product from the last version.



Says the guy with the world's first-ever 36-million pixel D-SLR, the D800... says the guy with the groundbreaking 14-24mm f/2.8 AF-S, perhaps the worlds very-finest ultra-wide-angle zoom lens...a *zoom lens* that's better than any 14,16,18,20,and 24mm prime lens Nikon made in the prior 40 years...

Canon used the SAME APS-C sensor in five different consumer bodies made since 2009...so 2009,2010,2011,2012,2013,2014...six years in a row, cranking out the same sensor in body after body...you want to talk about "barely differentiating each product from the last version"? No, you've got that entirely wrong...*that* has been Canon's schtick...


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 24, 2015)

Derrel said:


> mattpayne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a point... and I think you helped my point too


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2015)

I know what you mean Matt...sometimes we don't see how awesome Nikon's current product matrix is!

And about the Canon 7D Mark II feeling good in the hands, with good build quality that's closer to the Canon flagship model than Nikon's D7100 feels compared against the D4s...yeah...the 7D Mark II does have that solid, well-built, older-era D300s type feel to it, that obvious high-grade "semi-pro" build quality that is totally lacking in the D7000 series cameras and in the D600 series, and even to an extent, lacking in the D800 series bodies when *compared to the flagship-level Nikon cameras*. As a former camera sales guy, I know what "fit,finish,and feel" convey to customers...

Sigma has done the same thing with its new lenses...that cheap, crappy Sigma-grade feel is gone...pick up a new ART-series Sigma.WOW! The Canon 7D-II was initially $1799..the Nikon D7000-series has always been $500 below that price point at introduction...and destined for a $899 to $949 end-of-life period close-out point...it's not even possible to compare the two price points....

Hogan's point is accurate as far as it goes, but it's utterly out of touch with actual retail sales and price points....the market for an $1800 camera these days is very,very small,and Nikon has been trying to channel buyers upward, to higher-profit FX models. One of the problems with well-to-do people and equipment testers like Hogan, people who have access to ANYTHING they want, is that they're so far removed from actual,regular,everyday people that their observations often ignore the way regular, everyday people evaluate purchases: that $500 between model X and model Y means hundreds and hundreds of lost sales as customers elect to go with the lower-cost camera; not everybody KNOWS how great a Nikon D3 or D4 feels in the hand...the average hobbyist wants the extra $500 to spend elsewhere, and can only dream of a D4s.

Nikon has been making good profits on continually declining unit sales, and lower total revenues, and for years, according to Thom, Nikon has ignored his suggestions. What does that tell us? Seriously...Nikon reserves the flagship build quality for the flagship camera models, which have been priced at $3499, then $4999, then $7999 at intro, over the past 12 years. A D7100 buyer is NOT the semi-pro shooter of a decade ago. Today's buyers are not looking for $1899 or $1799 cameras...that price point has a very small number of buyers. Nikon recognizes that.


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 24, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Nikon has been making good profits on continually declining unit sales, and lower total revenues, and for years, according to Thom, Nikon has ignored his suggestions. What does that tell us?



Man, I totally agree! It tells me that Nikon is good at knowing what price points to set their gear at, certainly. I just feel like Nikon needs to step it up in terms of mirrorless bodies. Almost all the good landscape photographers I know are switching to Sony.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's the issue with the typical "hobbyist to enthusiastic" level landscape photographer. He typically relies on one camera, his tripod, his software, his processing computer, his filter kit, and ONE, single very good wide-angle zoom lens. In other words, the landscape photographer is a lousy customer for a camera company. He spends a lot of money on accessories, most of which Nikon does not make. The customer to court is the family portrait/wedding photography shooter. He buys two, or three bodies, and has quite often, three high-end f/2.8 zooms, two high-grade flashes, plus three expensive specialty prime lenses. He often wants full-frame, and is willing to pay $2,000 to $3299 for the two bodies, and likes those expensive "trinity" Nikkors. He will re-outfit his studio's cameras on average, every three years, or whenever the competition does.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 24, 2015)

its interesting that Canon prices their flagship DX camera at $1800 while Nikon is pricing their consumer FX model at $2000. I got a D7100 when it was first released and it was only $1200...and while it might  not have been everything the sports/wildlife shooters wanted in a high end DX body, it was...i mean, IS an amazing camera for the money.

the 7D II seems awfully close to the 6D pricewise. maybe its two different markets for those cameras, but for anyone non sports or wildlife, i cant imagine _*not*_ going with the 6D for pretty much the same money.


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 24, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Here's the issue with the landscape photographer. He typically relies on one camera, his tripod, his software, his processing computer, his filter kit, and ONE, single very good wide-angle zoom lens. In other words, the landscape photographer is a lousy customer for a camera company. He spends a lot of money on accessories, most of which Nikon does not make. The customer to court is the family portrait/wedding photography shooter. He buys two, or three bodies, and has quite often, three high-end f/2.8 zooms, two high-grade flashes, plus three expensive specialty prime lenses. He often wants full-frame, and is willing to pay $2,000 to $3299 for the two bodies, and likes those expensive "trinity" Nikkors. He will re-outfit his studio's cameras on average, every three years, or whenever the competition does.



I sort of agree with you, but I'm almost exclusively landscape and I love my Trinity Nikkors... Granted, I also do other stuff, including portraits and events, but for landscape work those are three very important coverages for glass, all with their own uses and situations in which they shine. I could not imagine going into the field with just my 14-24, although my back would probably thank me!

Clearly, the 14-24 is the flagship of landscape lenses - great for those impressive wide angle shots with the 'in your face' foregrounds. 

The 24-70 covers a great range and I find it quite a good "go-to" lens for scenes without that powerful foreground element.

The 70-200 obviously is a monster but it covers a range that is critical for reaching those 'far away' landscapes with a high level of detail and sharpness. 

To demonstrate, I have organized most of my photos I've taken with each lens to give you an idea.

14-24: Nikon 14-24 f 2.8 - an album on Flickr
24-70: Nikon 24-70 f 2.8 - an album on Flickr
70-200: Nikon 70-200 f 2.8 VR II - an album on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2015)

Matt, You have some beautiful images on your pages! I really enjoyed the sunrise shot down at the waterfront! Such a great location this time of year!


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 24, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Matt, You have some beautiful images on your pages! I really enjoyed the sunrise shot down at the waterfront! Such a great location this time of year!



Hey, thanks man! Appreciate that. I've developed quite a bit over the past three years... still much to learn. I think I have my own style now though...

Oh, and all thanks to Nikon


----------



## TheLost (Mar 26, 2015)

The truth is:  You don't need an old school DSLR for most photography needs.  There are quite a few 'famous' photographers that specialize in either Landscapes, Weddings, Street &  Portraiture that are very happy with their switch from Nikon/Canon.

Where you NEED a DSLR is still the action/sports/wildlife genre of photography...  You know, the people who don't mind spending $2k on a DX body.

The D300 was released with a price tag of $1799. The top consumer Nikon DX model at the time was the D80 with a price of $999.  So don't tell me nobody would buy a $2k DX body because Nikon sold a TON of D300's.  Two years ago people where still paying $1500 for a D300 over the $999 priced D7000 (compromising sensor for speed and build quality). 

The fact is simple... Nikon does not have a camera for the action/sports/wildlife segment.  For those photographers it offers a lineup of compromises.

Love or Hate Mr. Hogans rants...  this time i believe he hits the nail on the head.
Back of the Envelope Numbers byThom Thom Hogan


----------



## Braineack (Mar 26, 2015)

he makes a lot of finacial/sales assumptions in that article...


----------



## TheLost (Mar 26, 2015)

Braineack said:


> he makes a lot of finacial/sales assumptions in that article...



Call me crazy,  but i think more people would buy a D400 then a DF. 

We have no D400 but i can buy a 'Gold Anniversary' edition of the DF 
Df Gold Edition - Nikon Df 1 NikonDirect - 

(Thats a total of 4 DF body styles Nikon Makes... Black, Silver, Black & Gold and Silver & Gold)


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 26, 2015)

How the hell is this thread still going strong.  Nikon has been gaining market share, not losing it, in recent years.  That was pointed out on like page 2 or 3.  How is it still going strong 6 pages or whatever and a week later?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2015)

TheLost said:
			
		

> The fact is simple... Nikon does not have a camera for the action/sports/wildlife segment.  For those photographers it offers a lineup of compromises.



Nikon's action/sports camera is currently the D4s. Isn't it? I KNOW it is their preferred sports camera for high-end professionals.

But "wildlife" is a vast, varied field, and a lot of wildlife shooters have moved to the Nikon D800 or D800e, or the new D810 because the camera is affordable, easy to carry, and it has the highest current resolution of any shipping 35mm type dslr. The D800 line models have been the highest-resolution d-slrs for about three years now. A good deal of wildlife is stuff intended for high-resolution stock sales, and is shot using the VERY best lenses Nikon makes, the super-teles.

Action/sports really doesn't necessarily tie in with "wildlife" these days; there are MANY wildlife photo situations where a 16-megapixel image is a LOT less desirable for stock sales than a 36-megapixel, high resolution image.

We are wayyyyyyy past the era when ONE,single camera model could be considered to be "the" action/sports/wildlife camera...


----------



## Braineack (Mar 27, 2015)

> Call me crazy, but i think more people would buy a D400 then a DF.



you're probably right. 

But how far off from a D400 is the D7200?  Just the buffer size at this point?


----------



## Joves (Mar 30, 2015)

I always love reading these threads. 
First Nikon is not going anywhere in the near future.
Second neither is Canon. 
Third this reminds me of what went on in many forums a few months ago about Sony going out of business soon because of bad numbers. Also something that is not going to happen anytime soon. 
As far as the whole Nikon is crap, or Canon is crap because of such, and such an issue. I am amazed that there are as few problems with them then there are. Just look at how many units are flying out of the plants at any given time. Statistically there should be a whole lot more. Just look at auto makers, their average is way higher on way less units. I just see all of this much to do about nothing, as a problem that is more interbutz related, than actual problem. Far too many have become little keyboard critics, and they are whiny little nitpickers looking for any excuse to hate something. 
Now as far as mirroless taking over. Yeah right. 
Then there is Pentax. I came from Pentax film when I went to digital. About the only Pentax I would want is the 645D, but until they come down to earth on lenses for it, that will not happen either.


----------

